# fitting microwave



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

we want to fit a microwave oven in the right hand top locker in the end kitchen of our hymer 584 i have seen one in a 544 and assume it would fit the same does anyone know of a place in the lincolnshire or leicestershire area that will supply and fit us one....i assume the microwave must be wired in and vented somehow... i have searched this forum and found some info.also where can you buy the curtains that surround the overhead bed and are they already fitted to the long plastic strip that clips on the body...cheers


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer modification*

Hi

Have a word with Peter Hambilton's. They do all kinds of mods to Hymers. Not in your area I know, but I have never heard a bad word about the firm.

Hambilton link

Russell


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

...or do you need to fit one?
http://thewavebox.com/
Malc


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You got a grand (in £'s, not $'s) to spare?

I undertand that they cost a fortune and are not yet even available!


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

pippin said:


> You got a grand (in £'s, not $'s) to spare?
> 
> I undertand that they cost a fortune and are not yet even available!


according to the site only 160 euros
simon


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It seems strange that none of the pictures actually show the oven cavity with an open door.

Do they actually exist physically?

Does anyone on here actually have one?

€160 = £100 which seems remarkably cheap for such a specialised product!


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks russell that looks like what we are after ....


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

WaveBox available at £179.99 here - http://www.rpastore.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=C1541

Malcolm


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, I'll eat my hat!


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a have a '91 Hobby 600 & as there is no oven or grill, decided to fit a microwave to use when on hook up.
I measured the locker above the sink,removed the door & bought a small microwave on E-bay for £5.  As it vents on the side I cut a suitable hole into the ajoining locker which houses the crockery. I put a couple of wooden battens under it to bring it level with the lip of the locker & a couple of door jams to wedge it & stop any movement(there is about a half inch gap all round)
All that was left to do was run the cable into the ajoining wardrobe & fit a 13amp socket. Job done :!: Okay it pretrudes about an inch but looks ok & works a treat with no problems.
Forrester


----------



## 93258 (May 1, 2005)

hi all, the wavebox will be available in the UK first from Caravan and Leisure Technology :

http://www.caravantechnology.com/PortableMicrowaveWavebox.aspx

Price: £149.99 inc vat and available from end of Feb in Blue, black and red.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Wavebox*

Looks like an excellent idea especially for Campers but unless I have read the internal dimensions incorrectly the volume is rather small.
It will only take a tea plate.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Microwaves*

Hi

The product is featured on an advert at the top right hand corner....

Russell


----------

